# Heat Lamp TOO Hot!



## Lindsay Loforte (Sep 6, 2014)

So here's my problem: I made a wooden enclosure for my baby red foot that worked out perfectly, he's very happy and at home, and I had purchased a mini tropical UVB & Heat lighting kit and a few weeks later the blue heat bulb burned out. I had purchased the closest heat bulb (looks more like a black light) I could find at 100watts in the nearest pet store so that the temperature wouldn't be different for to long, the thing is this NEW bulb makes the enclosure reach temperatures of 100degrees instead of 85-90!!! Any suggestions?


----------



## Tom (Sep 6, 2014)

Use a lower wattage bulb, don't use colored bulbs in the day time, use a CHE set on a thermostat to maintain ambient temps day and night.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 6, 2014)

A lower wattage bulb would be better. I use a 60w floodlight bulb from a hardware store (thanks Tom!) that keeps one end of my table in the 90s


----------



## ascott (Sep 8, 2014)

Lower wattage or high level that the bulb sits at (mini tropical bulb--those are usually a coil shaped bulb, is that what you have?)...you can also open the enclosure a bit so that there is more air exchange...that would drop the temps a bit until you figure out a more permanent heat source...The black bulbs are a great tool, however, they absolutely do offer such a greater intense amount of heat....absolutely...so if you need to do this in the interim, perhaps use a lower strength bulb ....


----------



## Lindsay Loforte (Sep 10, 2014)

ascott said:


> Lower wattage or high level that the bulb sits at (mini tropical bulb--those are usually a coil shaped bulb, is that what you have?)...you can also open the enclosure a bit so that there is more air exchange...that would drop the temps a bit until you figure out a more permanent heat source...The black bulbs are a great tool, however, they absolutely do offer such a greater intense amount of heat....absolutely...so if you need to do this in the interim, perhaps use a lower strength bulb ....




For now I have just been using it on and off through out the day to mimic the temperature spikes that happen in a normal day, but until it gets colder I can't keep it on all day or it sucks all the moister/humidity out of his enclosure by making it 95-100degrees. Still working on it though.


----------

